# Wii #0518 - No More Heroes (USA)



## T-hug (Jan 24, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0608^^


----------



## fugazi (Jan 24, 2008)

it works on pal or not ??

in blackcats forum threre is a great controversy.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2008)

I wonder if they translated more than just text, since the Japanese version had english Voice overs.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 24, 2008)

YESSS please tell me this is on usenet!


----------



## kedest (Jan 24, 2008)

Very mixed reports about working/not working on pal. I'll just wait for now.


----------



## MSW0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Need Usenet file nao.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh yes. Oh yes. Hhehehe. This will be good.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just gonna download it off torrents, its downloading fast anyway.


----------



## spas (Jan 24, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W4pkNcE8nsM

We all wanted to sing it right?


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm surprised this topic hasn't exploded yet, I expected tonnes of posts within minutes.
Personally this game doesn't interest me that much, however if people give some positive reviews for it I may give it a try.

How similar is it to Killer 7? Because I really didn't like that very much, just way too confusing. Plus the gameplay was lackluster.
Is this game just attempting to capitalise on people's want for a lightsaber game on the Wii?


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> I'm surprised this topic hasn't exploded yet, I expected tonnes of posts within minutes.
> Personally this game doesn't interest me that much, however if people give some positive reviews for it I may give it a try.
> 
> How similar is it to Killer 7? Because I really didn't like that very much, just way too confusing. Plus the gameplay was lackluster.
> Is this game just attempting to capitalise on people's want for a lightsaber game on the Wii?



check the other topic about NMH (the one that has a score from a magazine).

Plus this is quite different from Killer 7, the only thing that remains is the graphics style.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 24, 2008)

This game doesn't seem like it would be confusing and it's completely different from Killer 7's gameplay.  Killer 7's story didn't actually explain things so much so I guess that's why you'd think it's confusing.  That new Star Wars game is getting a Wii version isn't it?  This game is attempting to be a "mature" Wii game more than a game with a lightsaber.  Plus, you push a button to swing the sword.

IGN seemed to dock some points for the free-roaming part of the game.  I don't know about that though since I haven't played it.


----------



## jergens (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, it got a 9.0 on Gamespot, the highest I've seen a Wii game get from them in a long time. I'll have to check this out!


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Wow, it got a 9.0 on Gamespot, the highest I've seen a Wii game get from them in a long time. I'll have to check this out!



Sounds like it could be worth a try then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd go and read the review but gaming sites are banned at my work, except for GBAtemp for some reason....


----------



## RAMBOcL (Jan 24, 2008)

I love the jap version, I will see this one to understand some parts


----------



## Mailenste (Jan 24, 2008)

No More Heroes (US-NTSC) + PAL Wii System = NO LOVE

Confirmed :'( .

(On Wiikey 1.9g+3.1E Wii)


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright, that's one down...can't wait till my exams are over to try this...


----------



## luigimania (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's something I've been thinking about...

Some NTSC games, when using regionfrii to change to PAL, only work in 50hz mode or 60hz mode.

Eg Indy 500 Legends USA works on PAL in 50hz mode (as reported in the forums here, and from the experiences of a friend of mine) [EDIT: (Clarification) I didn't have to change modes to run INDY 500 USA on my PAL wii.]

BUT I didn't have to change the mode on my PAL console because I use component cables and 480p mode.

Is it possible that No More Heroes has been reported as working on PAL but it was running 480p mode?  Many ppl are trying in either PAL 50 of PAL 60 mode.

Has anyone tried it in 480p?

(I'll know in a couple of hours).

Luigimania


----------



## grant666uk (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone here have a wii chipped with a D2CKey. Would that make any difference. Was realy looking forward to playing this. Bugger.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(grant666uk @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Anyone here have a wii chipped with a D2CKey. Would that make any difference. Was realy looking forward to playing this. Bugger.



Wont make any difference.


----------



## grant666uk (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(grant666uk @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here have a wii chipped with a D2CKey. Would that make any difference. Was realy looking forward to playing this. Bugger.
> ...



Arghhhh Oh well. That was my last hope. Right off to watch Sweeny todd.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 24, 2008)

Up on Usenet...too bad I can't download/play it right now...so excited to play this game and decided to not try the JPN version...


----------



## iag25 (Jan 24, 2008)

AhhhhHh NO SEEDS !! WHY ?? WHY [email protected])(#_)@(&


----------



## TaMs (Jan 24, 2008)

damn so no pal support? when's the europe release? sry i'm too lazy to use google.


----------



## magic09 (Jan 24, 2008)

this picked up a 5 out of 5 on xplay might have to pick it up


----------



## bluebright (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Wow, it got a 9.0 on Gamespot, the highest I've seen a Wii game get from them in a long time. I'll have to check this out!



if it wasn't a game by an indie company I'd say that score was bought.


No pal then? Spose I'll wait till feb.


----------



## theman69 (Jan 24, 2008)

topic is 0522 but on the homepage it shows 0524


----------



## reilina (Jan 24, 2008)

funny, i got this game like 3 hours ago.
the script is almost like GODHAND(ps2) its pretty funny and groovy.


----------



## Ralek (Jan 24, 2008)

no need to wait for the PAL version TaMs, itll be censored in a way u dont want to play it anymore. nmh without blood and guys going instant to ashes, not sounding like fun to me =(


----------



## Tweeder (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> YESSS please tell me this is on usenet!



It's on it's way, newzbin has it indexed already, just waiting for it to finish.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> damn so no pal support? when's the europe release? sry i'm too lazy to use google.


Feb 29th


----------



## clark2k (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Raylene2K7 @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > damn so no pal support? when's the europe release? sry i'm too lazy to use google.
> ...


Without blood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Instead, it has coins blowing up from just-got-no-head budies..


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(WelfareHero @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(triassic911 @ Jan 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > YESSS please tell me this is on usenet!
> ...


i'm downloading it from gc tracker. hopefully this can improve my ratio there. (btw its on newzleech)


----------



## dearodie (Jan 24, 2008)

anyone knows why it shows as nuked on abgx.
"2008-01-23 [NUKED] No.More.Heroes-USA-WII"


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 24, 2008)

Disk cannot be read. Reburning. Will update.


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 24, 2008)

Reburn worked. First burn was 4x RiData, 2nd burn was 8x Memorex. Playing now, will update.

*Edit: After 2nd cutscene, Disk cannot be read. I think it's a bunk release.*

*Edit2: Ejected and reinserted disc. Working fine so far.*


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 24, 2008)

release is fine. 8x burn with +r verbs
USA wii/wiikey 1.9g

played through the first ranked fight and i have to applaud nintendo for letting this game include swearing and extreme blood.
the most unique and funny game i've ever played

10/10


----------



## TaMs (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(clark2k @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Raylene2K7 @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> ...


wtf coins? why not chickens or something like that if it needs to be so random?


----------



## Seraph (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> wtf coins? why not chickens or something like that if it needs to be so random?
> 
> Coins don't seem so random.  I mean, coins are in a ton of videogames and seeing what's in the game(like Travis's room or whatever) it doesn't seem like it's really random.  Does blood really matter that much when people's heads are chopped off?
> 
> ...


Your first burn didn't work, I'd think it's more likely to be your burner.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Reburn worked. *First burn was 4x RiData*, 2nd burn was 8x Memorex. Playing now, will update.
> 
> *Edit: After 2nd cutscene, Disk cannot be read. I think it's a bunk release.*


Lol that's why the first one didn't work.


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Reburn worked. *First burn was 4x RiData*, 2nd burn was 8x Memorex. Playing now, will update.
> ...



Never had any issue before this. Let's not turn this into a media debate. I use what I use, you use what you use.


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

hiiii not work on pal wii


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 24, 2008)

Here, I present you: the inevitable "is it good?" post:

is it good?


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Here, I present you: the inevitable "is it good?" post:
> 
> is it good?



Yes, quite good.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay for the topic's sake I go "Is it bad?"


----------



## eternity575 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK THATS IT! (sorry for shouting)
I've had enough!
Now I understand why people use the WII as a second console.
with the wii, its always like walking on eggs..
everything has to be nice..cute..cuddly.. no blood, no violence, no NOTHING!
manhunt... blurred scenes... NMH.. coins instead of blood.. even the upcoming ghostbusters rls will be WII SPECIAL without too much gore and with cute little furry mii's running around.. FUCK IT!
XBOX 360 or PS3? what do you guys have as a second console?


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol dude, this version has blood.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jan 24, 2008)

He thirsts for BLOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyon (Jan 24, 2008)

i read that it doesn't work on pal


----------



## mooyah (Jan 24, 2008)

Woohoo it's here! I played through the Japanese version already but as I thought the fountains of blood and OTT violence make it much more visceral. As expected it plays exactly the same with the same shifty frame rate. The clouds of blood can get in the way sometimes. A minor thing I noticed is when you wave the Wiimote to do this finishing slashes, there is no microsecond delay in the animation like with the J version. That and.. uh you tap B now instead of A to make the star move up the loading screen.


----------



## shonosuke (Jan 24, 2008)

*** you nintendo 
I hate how nintendo always pisses on europe
360 ftw


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Okay for the topic's sake I go "Is it bad?"



Can't you read? I've already answered this question directly above yours.


----------



## controlio (Jan 24, 2008)

will the australian pal version also be censored?


----------



## eternity575 (Jan 24, 2008)

as far as i understand pal=censored..
what about new blood? we will wait i guess about 6 months for this one as well?
pal users always gets fucked.. but nevermind..
already ordered online my360


----------



## Redsquirrel (Jan 24, 2008)

that sucks, was really hoping to play the uncensored version.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 24, 2008)

FUCK YESSS!

Sorry for the language...anywho burned at 1x with Imgburn on Verbatim -R and works fine...on my NTSC console.  Playing thru the first mission now.  This game looks great on the Wii!


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

TESTED NOT WORKING ON WII PAL WITH WIIKEY 1.9G  AND LOAD THE GAME AND BLACK SCREEN SAME TO THE JAP VERSION!!!....The stupids and jokers "Blackcats and REVOTT" say this "it work"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If you want a good console and great games sell your wii and buy the  360 or PS3....NINTENDO is piss.....NINTENDO SUXX...For those that are shocked by these words sorry but i say only the TRUTH ^^


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 24, 2008)

So apparently my local EBs and such aren't getting this game until February 1st.


----------



## Mekere (Jan 24, 2008)

The release of the censored version in Europe and Japan have been decided by the creator of the game himself, Nintendo have absolutly nothing to do with that as it is nor the developper nor the publisher.

And I'll buy the European version when it will be out, seeing pixel in blood color or not doesnt affect the scenario or the gameplay.


----------



## katsuce (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> So apparently my local EBs and such aren't getting this game until February 1st.



yeah, seems like there'll only be a few copies of this game in the US for now...


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Jan 24, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hergipotter (Jan 24, 2008)

don't talk nonsense, it's not Nintendo's fault, that it will be censored in PAL Version.


----------



## mikagami (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the game so far.  I'm very thankful that us Americans don't get a lame censored version.


----------



## tjas (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe there will be a patch to make the pal version uncensord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but for now its a bummer that it dosn't work on pal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm getting my wii in a month or so and going to let it be modded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait!


----------



## ganons (Jan 24, 2008)

was this tested on pal using regionfrii patch and without patch?


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ganons @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> was this tested on pal using regionfrii patch and without patch?




We said to you that it not work not.. you understand?


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently the JAP/PAL versions of the game with black 'blood' is the original how-it-was-intended version of the game. The blood was added to the USA version to spice it up for the USA audience.


----------



## tjas (Jan 24, 2008)

Could it work on the argon chip? the new firmware 1.3, because you don't have to patch the iso with that update


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 24, 2008)

The people who tested it on pal, did you change the wii language to english? And did you try 60HZ mode and 50HZ mode?


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Willemoke @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> The people who tested it on pal, did you change the wii language to english? And did you try 60HZ mode and 50HZ mode?




THIS GAME IS NO WORKING ON PAL...UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Timmy!!& (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE([-BiG_W- said:
			
		

> @ Jan 24 2008, 11:22 AM)]Apparently the JAP/PAL versions of the game with black 'blood' is the original how-it-was-intended version of the game. The blood was added to the USA version to spice it up for the USA audience.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok I'm a bit of a gorehound, I love watching gory movies, sure its a bugger that the developer decided to leave it uncut for the US release and not in Japan/Europe but does it REALLY matter? Shit what if there never was in the first place?

Will it even affect the gameplay? Personally I feel that leaving the blood out gives the game a more appropriate look to the game style and content. Looking at the US screens, the blood kinda looks out of place somewhat. I'm more pissed about the manual being crapper than the Japanese one.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think the UK version has no blood.

I think i read somewhere that the blood is grey instead of red.

Whatever, if that was true, I don't think I'll mind. Actually since my Wii is shared with


----------



## moley (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont really care about the blood, I just dont want to have to wait over a month for the pal version. Guess it could be worse had to wait around a year for trauma center >_


----------



## Redsquirrel (Jan 24, 2008)

Weirdly a friend of mine said he got it working on his PAL wii. I dont see why he would lie, i got a text of him this morning. Ill find out tonight if it really is..


----------



## tjas (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Weirdly a friend of mine said he got it working on his PAL wii. I dont see why he would lie, i got a text of him this morning. Ill find out tonight if it really is..


It's weird that some reports say it works (blackcats) and here most of the people say it doesn't work..


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna test it once its done burning so wait a bit (no regionfree, no brickblocker).


----------



## Mr.O (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for testing again.
Remember to turn the wii's system language to English. And if that don't work, try to set a different country in the wii settings aswell. I know USA isn't avaiable, but maybe something else works...

fingers crossed...


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm it reconizes the disc but it stays black after that. I burned it on a dvd+rw and I'm going to try it on a dvd-RW NOW

ecit: its gonna take a while until its burned on a dvd-rw since i have to erase the disc first


----------



## eternity575 (Jan 24, 2008)

its not the blood in this game that is actually bugging me..
its the whole nintendo wii "theme"...
as a ps2 owner for several years.. i can say the games have much more depth then most of the wii ones.
much more accessories, and much more fun.
yeah.. motion sensing is nice.. but its lame if its not implemented right. 
and what we see is a big waste of a rather "cute" console.
should make both type of games.. serious player, and casual gamer... like the do in ps2/xbox.. parapa the rapper and manhunt2 WITHOUT THE STUPID BLURR.


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Weirdly a friend of mine said he got it working on his PAL wii. I dont see why he would lie, i got a text of him this morning. Ill find out tonight if it really is..




Pff you no UNDERSTAND Man the game NOT WORK ON A PAL WII!!!!







 Demands he how it made to work to pal wii


----------



## Mr.O (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(legendofninny @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Hmm it reconizes the disc but it stays black after that. I burned it on a dvd+rw and I'm going to try it on a dvd -RW NOW



What does "recognize" mean? Does it show up in the disc channel? And when you start it the screen goes black? That's what Manhunt 2 did if the system language wasn't set to English... and what chip do you have? Got the latest firmware on the chip (the one needed to play Mario Galaxy backups?)

*fingers still crossed
*not willing to accept not getting the blood...


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

I got every update for my wii exept the last one, the one that had something to do with mp3 being changed to aac,
wiikey totally up to date.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(legendofninny @ Jan 24 2008, 01:13 PM)
> Hmm it reconizes the disc but it stays black after that. I burned it on a dvd+rw and I'm going to try it on a dvd -RW NOW
> 
> 
> ...



and recognizes means exactly what you said, only my system language is english


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr.O @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Thanks for testing again.
> Remember to turn the wii's system language to English. And if that don't work, try to set a different country in the wii settings aswell. I know USA isn't avaiable, but maybe something else works...
> 
> fingers crossed...




Language to english and 60htz or 50 htz nothing change NOT WORKING!!....Are you stupid?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we said to you that it does not work on a wii PAL


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Mr.O @ Jan 24 2008, 12:11 PM)
> Thanks for testing again.
> Remember to turn the wii's system language to English. And if that don't work, try to set a different country in the wii settings aswell. I know USA isn't avaiable, but maybe something else works...
> 
> ...



who is 'we' 

I see you seeing "it does not work on pal" on every board so just stfu and let me test it myself


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(legendofninny @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok no problem legendofninny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..try the game and post a reply ^^ But many people say the game not work on PAL systems


----------



## gieve (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmmmm, strange.

I seem to recall, dydy to be told to STFU on pretty much ALL the threads he posts on......

so strange, he just cant take the hint....

whats the harm in letting people have HOPE!?!

Edit: sorry didn't see your reply, just let us poor Europeans dream of fountains of blood...


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> hmmmmm, strange.
> 
> I seem to recall, dydy to be told to STFU on pretty much ALL the threads he posts on......
> 
> ...




I said just  the truth and some people said it it does not work on wii PAL..Now if you enjoy and you  believe that it work it is well for you..But there will be always stupid guys to say that he work on pal while he does not work just to put you doubt


----------



## gieve (Jan 24, 2008)

Its more the way you say it, calling people idiots and all, not all that friendly, makes you come off a bit of a twat.


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> hmmmmm, strange.
> 
> I seem to recall, dydy to be told to STFU on pretty much ALL the threads he posts on......
> 
> ...



yep thats it


----------



## Redsquirrel (Jan 24, 2008)

What reasons did people give on blackcats that it was working? It sounds very strange why they would say that when most people can not get it to work.


----------



## luigimania (Jan 24, 2008)

The person who upped it there added the comment "Works on pal!" to the top of a cut and paste from the nfo. 

No word on whether the person got that info (falsely) from someone else (I suspect this is the case due to that user having good ratio previously), or as some seem to suspect, added it to get more seed points from pal users. 

Regardless, I can confirm that it does not work in 480p mode either.


----------



## Audioboxer (Jan 24, 2008)

Time to start a petition demanding the game to be released like it should of been in Europe or we aren't buying it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't believe the developers actually said they thought it added to the experience to censor the game, yet were happy enough to leave the game like it is in the states.

I'm not a gore freak, I just like to play an adult orientated game like it should be played.  Plus after watching GT review, the game looks fun with all the over the top blood effects.


----------



## legendofninny (Jan 24, 2008)

it doesn't work snik


----------



## cyr0x (Jan 24, 2008)

Does this game works on NTSC-J? I am realy thinking about getting a japanese Wii. So I can play PAL games and some NTSC-J and U games. That would be freakin awesome.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 24, 2008)

OMAIGAWD! Finally out!
can't wait to play it x(


----------



## Orc (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Does this game works on NTSC-J? I am realy thinking about getting a japanese Wii. So I can play PAL games and some NTSC-J and U games. That would be freakin awesome.



I'm curious about this too since the Japanese version's black-fart-instead-of-blood-BS sucks.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Audioboxer @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Time to start a petition demanding the game to be released like it should of been in Europe or we aren't buying it!



Eeeeeh....buying?


----------



## dydy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(legendofninny @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> it doesn't work snik




"legendofninny" i had said it that it not work on PAL





 Huhu^^


compatibility list look here  lol


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone got this working? Seems to hang for me.


----------



## tjas (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(FrozenOne23 @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Someone got this working? Seems to hang for me.


please read the forum!! common your bringing the dutch people to shame here!


----------



## Daimakaimura (Jan 24, 2008)

i was trying to send the Wiikey a message to get this game working on pal

...but .... the site is Down
i bet WIIKEY TEAM IS DEAD a a mole


----------



## gieve (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> i was trying to send the Wiikey a message to get this game working on pal
> 
> ...but .... the site is Down
> i bet WIIKEY TEAM IS DEAD a a mole



sadly, there is nothing they can do, unless they know how to crack the encryption code.

the only hope we have is the more recent wii hacking goodness. but that will take a fair while to get any good.


----------



## stuffed (Jan 24, 2008)

Any info about it working on JAP Wii?


----------



## blueskies (Jan 24, 2008)

//delete. DP


----------



## blueskies (Jan 24, 2008)

pal/jap/pal/jap/pal/jap...

i'm starting continuing to hate this forum past the front page.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really excited to try this game out, was hoping to read some more info on how the game plays/compares to GTA/etc.  Oh well, I'll be playing it myself in a few minutes anyway...


----------



## cellob (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess (or hope)
there will be a uncuted Austrian or Swiss release in Multi 5.
So no panic u get ur blood on Pal Wii.


----------



## Ralek (Jan 24, 2008)

its quite simple no more gore for europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since we get same "gore version" like the japanese did. this was the studios decision. so no way for an uncut uk or austria version. which sux cos i dont buy censored products u should neither.


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Jan 24, 2008)

Whats about to create an own RegionCode? RegionFrii doesn`t work... Lets start to create an own Code


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 24, 2008)

DOES NOT WORK ON PAL WIIs!!! Using Wiikey 1.9g firmware 3.1E and system language is set to - English -

I tried different things:

1)Patching it to PAL using RegionFrii+WiiBrickBlocker = Recognizes disc, locks up on load.
2)Burning the ISO without applying any patch = Recognizes disc, locks up on load.
3)Patching it to JAP(I don't know why, thought I'd give it a shot) = Recognizes disc, locks up on load.

Guess we'll have to wait for the censored one coming next month.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously.. moderators should do something about that "Work on PAL?" thing.. in a 8 pages thread.. there's at max 5 posts about the game.. it's getting irritating!


----------



## KTroopA (Jan 24, 2008)

does this work ok on Wiinja deluxe and does it contain any update?

tia


----------



## dsbomb (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't you know?  The cool kids have moved on from asking for pal.  Now they just do the "more shovelware crap" posts.  PAL is so '07.


----------



## mikagami (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Good for you guys out there in the US but not good for me with parents and children walking around the place.



Make sure to turn the volume down.  (lots of cursing)


----------



## NiGHtS (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> does this work ok on Wiinja deluxe and does it contain any update?
> 
> tia



...






Forget the fact there's 8 PAGES.

Did you EVEN check the 2 posts BEFORE YOURS?!


----------



## KTroopA (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Thax @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > does this work ok on Wiinja deluxe and does it contain any update?
> ...




yes i did. no where do i state that my wii is PAL.

mine is NTSC

thx


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> yes i did. no where do i state that my wii is PAL.
> 
> mine is NTSC
> 
> ...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you guys out there in the US but not good for me with parents and children walking around the place.
> ...


Turn the volume down? How do you turn down the graphics? That's an absured suggestion.


----------



## KTroopA (Jan 24, 2008)

works fine. game sux.

/goes to play DMC 4  demo

cheers


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> works fine. game sux.
> 
> /goes to play DMC 4Â demo
> 
> cheers



Berial is awesome!


----------



## blueskies (Jan 24, 2008)

Things I love about this game.. so far:
1) Gushing blood AND coins from decapitated bodies.
2) Bringing the WiiMote to my ear when character gets a cell phone call (HA!)
3) When you save, character sits down on toilet.. lol

This game is hella fun, check it oout!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh man! I didn't know that about the phone...I was wondering why I couldn't hear the phone conversation....

Hey I have a question. On the first mission, at the save point there's the wrestling mask next to it that says you unlock a wrestling move. It didn't tell me how to do the move though? Am I missing something?


----------



## spirited (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont like the save animation, it gets repetitive and annoying after awhile, number 2 in your spoiler section is pretty cool though


----------



## blueskies (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure about the wrestling masks, but am also wondering when you use them.  I've found 2.  The slots are also fun.  Triple bars is brutal, and the names he calls out make me lol (strawberries ON THE SHORTCAKE!!)

This game is nuts.  *buyz*


----------



## KTroopA (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > works fine. game sux.
> ...




great name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you kill him?

oh /ot


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(blueskies @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Not sure about the wrestling masks, but am also wondering when you use them.Â I've found 2.Â The slots are also fun.Â Triple bars is brutal, and the names he calls out make me lol (strawberries ON THE SHORTCAKE!!)
> 
> This game is nuts.Â *buyz*



hahaha! I love it! I got a few of those my favorite so far is  the black and white one where you walk and press the button that shows on the screen and he kills the person in a gory mortal kombat fatality type fashion  I think he yells something about a chocolate raspberry when this one happens! haaha


----------



## blueskies (Jan 25, 2008)

Result:           Effect

3 Cherries:       Travis yells "This is the End!" and time is slowed. 

3 Bars:           Travis yells "Raspberry Chocolate Sundae!", and he screen
turns black and white, and when you are in the vicinity of
an enemy, a command will pop up. Hit the proper key, and
Travis will kill the enemy. Hit the wrong key, Travis will
just taunt the opponent.

3 Bells:          Travis yells "Blueberry Cheese Brownie!", a crosshair will 
appear on your screen, pressing "A" will cause your beam
katana to fire a projectile. If the projectile hits your
enemy they will die instantly.

3 Grasshoppers:   Travis yells "Strawberries on the Shortcake!", Travis goes
"Super Saiyan" and any attack that connects creates a
spinning death blow dial, slash in any direction to finish
your foe.

3 Sevens:         A demonic laugh is heard, and a seven is added under your 
electricity counter. At the end of the ranked match, it adds 
10,000 LB for each seven you've received. 
copied from http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/file/933024/51155


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 25, 2008)

Modded my Wii for the Jap release of Brawl (which I hope doesn't have any serious copy protection, although I do expect something), but this is turning out to be a real gem!


----------



## grant666uk (Jan 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if I buy a original ntsc copy of No more heroes will that work in my D2ckey chipped pal Wii.


----------



## Santana187 (Jan 25, 2008)

no, its the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it won't work!


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the Slot super move battle cries.  First time I heard them, I laughed hard.

I'm a bit disappointed that the "Jacking up the sword" is to move the remote left and right rather than up and down.  That would have made it perfect to me.  If you're jacking up your sword, you should be jacking the wiimote.


----------



## tjas (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmm look what I read on the infectes forum:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ONLINE the new diagram BETA 0.9 version of "ARGON 1.3 FIRMWARE".
> 
> Finally are 4 wires to add for who want to play imports games with ARGON. The wires are optionals, like you see on the diagram we use 3 differents wires to recognize the console version, of course you need to connect only one of them to the chip according with your WII model (pal/us/jap), so no jumper on ARGON but differents position on pads.
> 
> ...


There is no awnser....


----------



## Seraph (Jan 25, 2008)

You can still jack up and down...seems pretty much the same depending on how fast you do it in whatever direction


----------



## DenGladeBagaren (Jan 25, 2008)

No More Heros will be released 29 Februari in sweden (PAL)


----------



## HipN (Jan 25, 2008)

This game = WIN!




WOW!!! SO DAMN AWESOME!!!


----------



## II Murasaki II (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(DenGladeBagaren @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> No More Heros will be released 29 Februari in sweden (PAL)



Will it be censored?


----------



## Santana187 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, it will be censored

(Pal = Jap Version)


----------



## bodean (Jan 26, 2008)

Can not read game disc.
US NTSC
Using verison posted in original post.
Wiikey
wii 3.1u

Burned at 6x with a pioneer burner.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(bodean @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Can not read game disc.
> US NTSC
> Using verison posted in original post.
> Wiikey
> ...



Hmm Try restarting your computer fresh and burning at 4x with CloneCD or IMGburn.


----------



## They Call Me Mr (Jan 26, 2008)

I just wanted to ask if anyone else is experiencing a nasty Wii locking crash in this game. I'm using an NTSC wii, wii key fully upgraded and all that. I beat Dr. Peace, I get a message that a video is overdue, I hop on my bike and drive towards a white circle with a blue "M", and when ever I get close the game crashes and buzzes like crazy; no matter what route I take, no matter if I drive or walk, the game always locks up and unplugging the Wii is the only solution. I can do everything else but when I get to that part of town everything turns to crap. 

I'm downloading the game from a different person that isn't the "xxx-nmh" release so maybe it was a bad dump or whatever its called now, or maybe I burned it wrong, but since I don't have the rars or the iso I can't really re-test.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 26, 2008)

It shouldn't lock up.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Be glad your versions are censored. The blood is REALLY annoying.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Be glad your versions are censored. The blood is REALLY annoying.



Agreed. It blocks your view too much. It's too much on top of trying to change the cam angles with the wiimote d-pad. Annoying especially during the free fight missions where you can only get hit once and then you fail.


----------



## killer23d (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine is playing fine, just that the on-screen instruction to use the Wii-Remote is in Japanese. Is it just me?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(killer23d @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Mine is playing fine, just that the on-screen instruction to use the Wii-Remote is in Japanese. Is it just me?



lol you downloaded the japanese version hehe


----------



## Puxel (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(bodean @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Can not read game disc.
> US NTSC
> Using verison posted in original post.
> Wiikey
> ...



I burn all my games at 2.4x. It takes longer, but they never freeze for me.

I finished playing through the japanese version about a week ago. I was hoping Suda 51 would fix the Framerate problem while free roaming.


----------



## shredman (Jan 27, 2008)

Its a beautiful game that emphasizes style over technical achievements

The frame rate is quite choppy at times but it always brings a smile
to your face by letting you know that it is fun to play games!

Its the Quentin Tarantino of games - very stylish and very pop culture
The production value is there but more in a unique form than atypical
blockbuster form...

Overall, a great addition to the Wii game library and one that I hope does
not get lost in the melee that is Smash Bros (pun intended!)

Shredman

The US version works perfectly - with no Brick blocker!! on ntsc-j 3.1
Intro screens (wiimote/nunchuck) are in Japanese but the game is perfect 
(ie, in English...)


----------



## killer23d (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine runs fine too, I think it is because of the burn speed and/or media used.

I have Wiikey 1.9g, USA 3.1U.

The media that I am using for the Wii are from Ritek, Maxell (8X Made in Japan) or Ricoh Japan (Memorex). I burn all of them at either 2.4 or 4X (slowest) and they work fine so far.


----------



## diegoesgriam (Jan 28, 2008)

I burned 3 times, and the 3 haves wrong things, all haves a DRE in the intro movie; one can't load on Disc Channel, one have the Santa Destroy Map with DRE, and the other have teh office jobs with DRE

I burned with IMGBurn at 4x in HP 16x DVD-R. Wii 3.1U with Wiikey 1.9.

I really have bad luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: I forgot tell that the game is in Spanish


----------



## Akoji (Jan 28, 2008)

Well... my problem is even bigger. I can't unzip the iso.

It has a SFV file. When I unzip the iso, it says that it's corupted or not an supported type of file.<

so do I need to redownload the game?


----------



## Skyzoboy (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Akoji @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Well... my problem is even bigger. I can't unzip the iso.
> 
> It has a SFV file. When I unzip the iso, it says that it's corupted or not an supported type of file.<
> 
> so do I need to redownload the game?



Why do you want to do by decompressing the iso ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, a wii iso is encrypted ... only Wiifuse can read data on wii iso (read only for the moment)


----------



## zvix (Jan 29, 2008)

@ the argon 1.3

Just dumped my argon to get it updated to 1.3, so give me a few hours.
Atm pal system with 1.0 argon chip, no more heroes with patch to pal en ntsc without patch ready.

I will so cry if no more heroes wont work on 1.3 argon.... I want to see red blood !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjas (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(zvix @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> @ the argon 1.3
> 
> Just dumped my argon to get it updated to 1.3, so give me a few hours.
> Atm pal system with 1.0 argon chip, no more heroes with patch to pal en ntsc without patch ready.
> ...


I've been asking it in the infectus forums.. but they say that it probably won't work as it has the same compatibility as the other modchips...


----------



## cyr0x (Jan 29, 2008)

I want a chip that is 100% regionfree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't want to buy a japanese Wii .. My money ..


----------



## sid0101 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the best thing for all people not from the U.S., is to buy N.A. Wii's (if you can find one) and also N.A. televisions for gaming.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will accomplish two things. 

1.  You get most games faster....and uncensored.
2.  You help our badly stricken economy!  (Thanks!)


----------



## canli (Jan 30, 2008)

You don't need NA televisions. 
I own a US Wii (bought by dvdboxoffice) and never bought a PAL One because most of nintendo games are released first in US rather than PAL games (Mario Strikers and other little shovel wares are exceptions).


----------



## matsuken (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> I want a chip that is 100% regionfree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason the game doesn't work on PAL isn't because of some feature lacking in the drivechips, but rather because the game is coded to specifically only run on NTSC.
So therefore it is nothing that can be fixed by any possible update of any of the (drive)chips currently around.


----------



## tjas (Jan 30, 2008)

Who has a ntcs console and lives in europe? Do you have problems with it? How do you convert the power to 220v? I want to import one to.. but dunno where... I want non censord games!


----------



## hackeruk (Jan 31, 2008)

how do you download these games?


----------



## tjas (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> how do you download these games?


We don't we buy them.. get out of here... read the rules


----------



## mooyah (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Who has a ntcs console and lives in europe? Do you have problems with it? How do you convert the power to 220v? I want to import one to.. but dunno where... I want non censord games!



You need a stepdown transformer to convert the 100-110v to 220v. Since the Wii is very light on power load, even a 50 watt stepdown would be enough. It's a bit of a leap to get an import console just for the uncensored games imo.. the only PAL game that is censored is NMH right? Unless you count Manhunt 2.. but even if it ever gets past the legal crap in the UK it'll still be the same version as the US.


----------



## robi (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't waste money on a stepdown converter. Just get a replacement Wii power supply at your local store, they use the exact same plug (on the Wii side)


----------



## tjas (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(robi @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Don't waste money on a stepdown converter. Just get a replacement Wii power supply at your local store, they use the exact same plug (on the Wii side)


Are you sure?


----------



## Disizdream (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm french and I own a NTSC USA Wii.
As robi said, you can use a PAL Wii 220v power supply directly on your USA Wii.
That's what I'm doing.
Don't worry you can do everything like a PAL console, you can connect to the web, and even use your european credit card to pay in the Wii Store.
I bought mine on ebay.


----------



## tjas (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Disizdream @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> I'm french and I own a NTSC USA Wii.
> As robi said, you can use a PAL Wii 220v power supply directly on your USA Wii.
> That's what I'm doing.
> Don't worry you can do everything like a PAL console, you can connect to the web, and even use your european credit card to pay in the Wii Store.
> I bought mine on ebay.


Thats interesting information! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I can buy a wii powersupply in the store.. thats nice! what about the newschannel and the other channels?


----------



## Disizdream (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thats interesting information!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can choose between 3 languages : french, spanish and english
You also have to choose a country in a list that contain only american and canadian countries.
All the channel works, but the weather channel give informations for the country you choose, and European countries are not available in the list.
However you can still go to the country you want to know the weather by spinning the 3D earth with the wiimote.
The same goes for the news channel.

To pay on the wii store with my mastercard, I first choose USA as my country but when I wanted to buy wii points I was asked a complete USA adress that must match with my credit card, I tried the first adress I found on the web but the payment was refused.
Then I tried Canada, and it only asked me a zip code and a 3 letters state, I tried a random canadian zip code and the state that goes with it and it worked !!!


----------



## zvix (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zvix @ Jan 29 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @ the argon 1.3
> ...



Sorry for the late reply :

Pal - 1.4 argon

NTSC-U not working - wii doesnt read the disk
NTSC-U + regiopatch pal - wii read the disk, but hangs when the game starts.

So yeah.. glad to know it for all consoles and not because chip.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 3, 2008)

at the moment the Wii consoles are in limited supply everywhere, consoles prices are expensive, i wish i could afford a american Wii right now but it's just not possible, plus there is the import tax to deal with too, a shame.


----------



## kelvie (Feb 4, 2008)

Just one question -- near the beginning of the game, does Travis still stare at the magical girl anime poster and mutter "Moay....", or did they take that out for the US version? (I wouldn't imagine the general population to know what he meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Akoji (Feb 4, 2008)

They kept it.


----------



## pimpyT (Feb 5, 2008)

Getting this game by trading away my Super Mario Galaxy, and can't wait to play!


----------



## Spec2K (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone with a NTSC Wii modded with hthe d2ckey have some slight glitch freezes?

I noticed some glitchin freezing when I was in the motel in his living room and I watched the tv.
The Video on his television had some glitches and minor freezes so I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue.

It could be my burn, or a bad release.. please lemme know if anyone has a problem like this.



My burn Specs
==========
Burner: Pioneer 109

Media: Ritek

Speed: 4X


----------



## Tio BOB (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I was having problems with the game locking up at the intro movie, so I decided to skip it (by pressing +)... so the game started all right. But after I killed the first boss the games asks me to save the progress and when I do it the game just never leaves the loading screen... 

My Wii makes no sound. *It's like its not even trying to read the disc.* And the star that appears in the corner during loading screens keeps turning forever.

I've already burned the game in 8x, 4x and 2x, but no go.

The game is the NTSC version. I have a NTSC Wii 3.1U with Wiikey 1.9g.

_
P.S. I'm having a similar problem with Batallion Wars 2.
_


----------



## noisound (Mar 20, 2008)

im wondering, did anyone notice if their copy of no more heroes ntsc seeks way too much in the world free roaming map ? the drive is like berserk, sounding like its loading from the disc but there shouldnt be that much drive activity from not much happening in the world map. while im cruising on travis's bike, the drive's laser sounds like its shaving the disc inside.  while im in the world map is when i notice the excessive disc seeking going on. i've played 10 hours of no more heroes lagless and my copy has no scratches, and looks literally in perfect condition

i dont know if the makers thought it would be a good joke for my wii to play like its slashing the disc inside but it makes me worry beyond grief that my wii is getting overworked =[
i dont want to be rash make another copy when this thorn of mine is happening by itself !
all my other games have been working good and if i play long on my wii i switch on my antec cooler for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




specs:
wii
NTSC D2B v3.2, Wiikey v1.2 wire install
config: all settings on, drive speed 6x

disc info/media:
tdk dvd-r 16x (Taiwan) 
burned at 6x or 8x im not sure
with no mods to the iso
CMC MAG. AM3


----------



## jassono (Oct 25, 2008)

Does this happen to anybody else? After I save right before the first boss, I step into the light thing and press A to fight the boss
And then the game says the wii cant read the disc or something
Its a PAL rip, and my jap wii is chipped, but im not sure with what :s


----------

